# Carry two rifles



## Brutus (Mar 29, 2006)

Do any of you carry two rifles afield? i know a lot of you carry a sidearm too. On some level I appreciate the focus of the hunt and the watching. Say I'm deer hunting...Why confuse the issue by having my .22 with me in case a couple of squirells runs out? It's a deer hunt. On the other hand I like making a hike out of sometimes. Having the .243 and the .22 would be neat no matter what came accross my path or near the camp.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

In a situation like that, it would make sense (if you didn't want to bring two rifles), to instead make the .22 your sidearm. There's plenty of good .22 revolvers out there, and the Ruger Mark III pistol is incredibly accurate. That way, you can have the .22 with you while you're deer hunting, and not have to switch main guns to take out a chattering squirrel.

:sniper:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

When deer hunting I carry my .22,220-Swift and 7MM Mag.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Cleankill47 said:


> In a situation like that, it would make sense (if you didn't want to bring two rifles), to instead make the .22 your sidearm. There's plenty of good .22 revolvers out there, and the Ruger Mark III pistol is incredibly accurate. That way, you can have the .22 with you while you're deer hunting, and not have to switch main guns to take out a chattering squirrel.
> 
> :sniper:


In ND it is illegal to carry any sidearm (while hunting deer) that is not legal to shoot a deer with....at least that is my understanding. Anybody else interput it that way???


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Handgun (pistol or revolver or single shot) cartridge cases under .40 caliber must be at least 1.285 inches in length and bullets must be at least .257 inches in diameter. Handgun cartridge cases of .40 caliber or larger must be at least .992 inches in length. Muzzle-loading handguns must be .50 caliber or larger.

I got that info here: http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/deerguide.html#weapons


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

FYI

*From NDGF Site*



> Deer Gun Season - Centerfire rifles of .22 to .49 caliber and muzzle-loading rifles of .45 caliber or larger are legal for deer. Centerfire rifles of .50 caliber or larger using smokeless powder are prohibited. Rifles must have a minimum barrel length of 16 inches. Rifled slugs of 20 gauge or larger are legal for shotguns. Minimum barrel length of shotguns is 18 inches. *Handgun (pistol or revolver or single shot) cartridge cases under .40 caliber must be at least 1.285 inches in length and bullets must be at least .257 inches in diameter. Handgun cartridge cases of .40 caliber or larger must be at least .992 inches in length. Muzzle-loading handguns must be .50 caliber or larger. In addition, any centerfire handgun designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge shall be legal, except .38 S&W Special and 9mm Luger. *All legal bow equipment as listed earlier in the deer bow season section shall be legal during the deer gun season. Fully automatic weapons, full metal jacketed bullets, or altered projectiles are prohibited.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

My brother has used his .30-06 to kill (3) grouse while deer hunting.....albiet, it's the last day of the season and he wasn't going to shoot a deer.

I never carry two guns when hunting, and I most of the people I know don't either.

:sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have carried a 45-70, 300 WM, 12 gauge and a 454 handgun at one time but I was on a ATV; a Fish and Game guy and a State Trooper checked me out on the trail and ask me why I was so heavly armed.
I told them "you just never know".........It was a good trip I shot 1 Moose and 28 grouse and seen two lynxs.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

You're misinterpreting (sp) the handgun law for ND. If you are using the handgun to hunt deer then all the stuff you guys posted applies, but there is nothing that says you can't carry a .22 pistol with you while you are hunting deer. If you are hunting deer and all you have is a .22 pistol then you have a problem.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't see the point of shooting squirrels from your deer stand.

Maybe it's just me, but I would rather keep quiet and wait for deer.

I could see picking some things off on the way to your spot or if you are trying to scope for deer.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I hardly ever carry around a second rifle while huntng. tghe only time I ever do is when I go Coyote hunting and If they come in close then I get em' with the shotgun instead of the rifle. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a 12 ga sxs - 3006 drilling that I used to hunt quail with and have killed many nice bucks while quail hunting. The parents of the dogs I now own would point deer and track cripples, I once killed a hen wood duck, a quail, a woodcock, and a ten point buck in a 30 minute walk behind my house. That was pretty cool. 
The gun also has a 22 mag insert that goes into one of the shotgun barrels which I have never tried.

An inexpensive rifle shotgun combo like a savage 30-30 / 20 guage would be alot of fun to walk sloughs with during deer season in Nodak!

I always seem to see roosters when I'm deer hunting and visa versa.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

not to hyjack the subject but when i am duck and goose hunting in a field, i have lately been bringing to shotguns. It gets very dusty out there and doesnt take long to build up and hear a click when you shoot-i guess that happens when you dont load you r gun to :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

It is possable to get a rilfe with a shot gun over under. I knew a guy who started his kid hunting ducks with a 20g that had a .22 also on it. I have often thought it would be great to get a gun that had a 20g and a deer rifle on it. That way when a rooster jumps up I have blast him. :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Savage makes them and they are inexpensive on the used market

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/savage/savage24F12.asp

Do a search for

combo rifle shotgun there are probably other manufacturers


----------

